# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: تشخیص فایل های مورد نیاز برنامه

## HamedFaa

سلام من یه برنامه با .NET 4 نوشتم. کامپوننتی هم توش استفاده نکردم. از منابع خود ماکروسافت هم فقط microsoft report استفاده کردم. 
بانک برنامه هم اکسس هست.

من توی منتشر کردن برنامه مشکل دارم. برنامه رو بعضی سیستم ها اجرا نمیشه. اصولا یه برنامه .net 4 چه پیش نیازهایی لازم داره؟
روی سیستمی که .net 4 داشته هم اجرا کردم، نشده. راهی برای تشخیص هست یا نرم افزاری؟

آیا به microsoft visual C++‎ redistributable نیاز هست؟ چطوری برنامه نصبی بسازم که همه ی پیش نیازها رو هم نصب کنه؟

مرسی

----------

